# Wird ein neues Strive kommen?



## chorge (21. Mai 2018)

...oder ist dieses dank Torque und dem neuen aufgebohrtem Spectral letztlich obsolet?
Was denkt ihr?!


----------



## xyzHero (21. Mai 2018)

Wenn man ins Port folio von Canyon schaut und die Entwicklung am Markt beobachtet hat, dann WEIß man die Antwort.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (21. Mai 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Wenn man ins Port folio von Canyon schaut und die Entwicklung am Markt beobachtet hat, dann WEIß man die Antwort.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Echte Heros wissen das vermutlich... 
FACEPALM


----------



## baxxter (21. Mai 2018)

Fehlen würde noch ein 29er mit 140-160 Federweg, denke sowas könnte noch kommen.


----------



## xyzHero (21. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Echte Heros wissen das vermutlich...
> FACEPALM



Baxxter hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Mai 2018)

Mir egal, wenn, dann eh nicht lieferbar


----------



## TaunusMTB78 (21. Mai 2018)

baxxter schrieb:


> Fehlen würde noch ein 29er mit 140-160 Federweg, denke sowas könnte noch kommen.


Richtig! 
Als ich vor ca. vier Wochen bei Canyon war und mir das aktuelle Strive und Spectral angeschaut habe, hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Strive in 29" kommen soll.


----------



## Lea_ (23. Mai 2018)

TaunusMTB78 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Als ich vor ca. vier Wochen bei Canyon war und mir das aktuelle Strive und Spectral angeschaut habe, hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt, dass nächstes Jahr ein neues Strive in 29" kommen soll.


Weißt du zufällig auch ob ein neues in 27.5" kommt? Sprich kann man dann zwischen 27.5" und 29" wählen, oder kommt nur ein 29" Strive? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr ein Strive kaufen aber auf ein 29er habe ich keine Lust...ist nicht so meines. LG


----------



## chorge (23. Mai 2018)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig auch ob ein neues in 27.5" kommt? Sprich kann man dann zwischen 27.5" und 29" wählen, oder kommt nur ein 29" Strive? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr ein Strive kaufen aber auf ein 29er habe ich keine Lust...ist nicht so meines. LG


Hol dir in dem Fall doch ein Spectral... ziemlich gut, das neue!


----------



## write-only (23. Mai 2018)

Mir wär lieber das alte Strive käme mal


----------



## chorge (23. Mai 2018)

write-only schrieb:


> Mir wär lieber das alte Strive käme mal


Wozu sich mit dem ShapeShifter als Fehlerquelle ärgern? 
Wozu 160mm hinten, wenn sich die 140 im neuen Spectral satter anfühlen und fahren? 
Ich finde für das alte Spectral spricht aktuell nicht mehr allzuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusMTB78 (23. Mai 2018)

Lea_ schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig auch ob ein neues in 27.5" kommt? Sprich kann man dann zwischen 27.5" und 29" wählen, oder kommt nur ein 29" Strive? Ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes Jahr ein Strive kaufen aber auf ein 29er habe ich keine Lust...ist nicht so meines. LG


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Er meinte irgendwas, dass sich danach orientiert wird was die Fahrer vom Factory Team wollen. Und da andere Teams von anderen Bike Herstellern auf 29" unterwegs sind wird das neue Strive auch in 29" kommen. Ob es das dann trotzdem noch in 27,5" geben wird habe ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Jedem (23. Mai 2018)

Die Vögel zwitschern dass es nur 29" geben wird. Der SS soll auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Wozu sich mit dem ShapeShifter als Fehlerquelle ärgern?
> Wozu 160mm hinten, wenn sich die 140 im neuen Spectral satter anfühlen und fahren?
> Ich finde für das alte Spectral spricht aktuell nicht mehr allzuviel...


Seit dem 16er SS gibts fast keine Ausfälle mehr, da noch von Fehlerquelle zu sprechen ist fast schon absurd und das neue Spectral ist genauso wenig Enduro wie das alte Spectral...die Geo hat man ja vom alten fast 1:1 auf das neue Spectral übertragen.
Deswegen würd ich immer wieder ein Strive kaufen wenn ich ein Enduro wollte. 
Sollte das neue Strive allerdings nur in 29" auf den Markt kommen muß ich wohl zur Forchheimer Konkurrenz wechseln


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2018)

Ich sage jedem Vogel hier, gute Quellen sind gut informiert und geben ihre Infos nicht preis, um auch weiter stets gut informiert zu bleiben.
Ihr dürft euch noch den einen oder anderen Monat gedulden, bis zu den offiziell lancierten Presseberichten!


----------



## A-n-d-y (24. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch alle aufregt  selbst wenn Canyon morgen ein neues 30"er Strive rausgibt, vor 2020 bekommt es hier doch eh keiner geliefert! 

Schaut mal im Torque und Strive Forum, vor 2-3 Jahren waren es SAP Probleme,  dieses Jahr fehlende Komponenten und nächstes Jahr die verstopfte Mitarbeitertoilette


----------



## Lea_ (24. Mai 2018)

chorge schrieb:


> Hol dir in dem Fall doch ein Spectral... ziemlich gut, das neue!


Ja, stimmt schon. Das Spectral soll nicht schlecht sein. Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit zum überlegen, aber sollte das Strive echt nur in 29" kommen dann muss ich eh das Spectral oder ein anderes Bike nehmen^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lea_ (24. Mai 2018)

TaunusMTB78 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> Er meinte irgendwas, dass sich danach orientiert wird was die Fahrer vom Factory Team wollen. Und da andere Teams von anderen Bike Herstellern auf 29" unterwegs sind wird das neue Strive auch in 29" kommen. Ob es das dann trotzdem noch in 27,5" geben wird habe ich nicht gefragt.


Verstehe. Danke


----------



## Twixterrider (3. Juni 2018)

Moin Moin in die Runde der Spekulaten 
gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zu einem "neuen" Strive für 2019?
Wisst Ihr noch den Zeitraum wann in den letzten Jahren die nächsten Strives vorgestellt wurden?
Viele Grüße
Paul


----------



## Deep_Innocence (24. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte vom HT auf Enduro wechseln. Und das Strive interessiert mich schon sehr. Allerdings möchte ich auch kein 29" Allerdings gefällt mir die neue Geo von Torque und Spectral richtig gut. Daher würde ich aufs neue Model warten wollen. 
Wäre das Torque eine Alternative, oder ist das dann doch zu abwärtsorientiert?
Die Geo scheint zum Pedalieren doch noch gut zu sein?!


----------



## G-Point (17. August 2018)

Im Notfall haust halt 27,5" statt den 29" rein... geht ja alles


----------



## swissdom (21. August 2018)

WANN


----------



## EllisGambor (26. August 2018)

Ein Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir es wird 2019 ein neues Strive geben, das wohl angeblich 29 Zoll hat und das SPECTRAL ist das neue Enduro. 

Wahrheitsgehalt kann ich halt nicht zu sagen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2018)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Ein Mitarbeiter meinte zu mir es wird 2019 ein neues Strive geben, das wohl angeblich 29 Zoll hat und das SPECTRAL ist das neue Enduro.
> 
> Wahrheitsgehalt kann ich halt nicht zu sagen


Und das Strive is dann kein Enduro mehr weil‘s auf 29" rollt?
Seltsame Logik


----------



## EllisGambor (26. August 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Und das Strive is dann kein Enduro mehr weil‘s auf 29" rollt?
> Seltsame Logik



Nein meinte damit das, dass SPECTRAL in der 2018 Version ja zum Enduro aufgewertet wurde in der Einstufung und damit den Platz vom Strive als 650b einnimmt und das Strive wird dann das 29 Enduro. 

War eben nur zu schreibfaul sorry


----------



## Schmedden (4. September 2018)

Soo... der August ist rum. Langsam wirds Zeit!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

hat hier einer News bezüglich einem neuen Strive?

Danke und Gruß,
Tenzing Moagei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjectMaxX (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja solange wirds endlich mal Zeit. Schwanke zwischen dem neuen Tyee und 2019er Strive. Schade das es das Propain nicht in 29“ gibt. Sonst hätte ich es schon bestellt :/


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab heute von Canyon erfahren, dass es noch bis ca. Ende November dauern wird bis alle neuen Modelle vorgestellt sind.

Wäre schon cool, wenn es ein 29er bzw. 650B+ werden würde...

Schöne Grüße,
Tenzing Moagei


----------



## ProjectMaxX (30. Oktober 2018)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hab heute von Canyon erfahren, dass es noch bis ca. Ende November dauern wird bis alle neuen Modelle vorgestellt sind.
> 
> ...



Sieht für mich so aus, als ob die noch die Restbestände los werden wollen. Scheint noch viel auf Lager zu sein


----------



## Deep_Innocence (30. Oktober 2018)

@ *ProjectMaxX*

Im Grunde ist das Tyee schon geil, da man alles schön zusammenstellen kann, aber die seltsame Dämpferlage und die dadurch lange Kettenstrebe finde ich schon komisch. Da muss man aufpassen, dass man sich beim lockout nicht die finger in die kette bekommt. -.-

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf das neue Strive.


----------



## pat. (7. November 2018)

ProjectMaxX schrieb:


> Ja solange wirds endlich mal Zeit. Schwanke zwischen dem neuen Tyee und 2019er Strive. Schade das es das Propain nicht in 29“ gibt. Sonst hätte ich es schon bestellt :/



Das neue Tyee wird richtig gut. Bin sehr gespannt drauf!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. November 2018)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Das neue Tyee wird richtig gut. Bin sehr gespannt drauf!


Solang der Dämpfer hinten im Dreck hängt und man sich die Finger brechen muss um den Dämpfer zu verstellen ist das Tyee immer noch raus.


----------



## Catweazle81 (12. November 2018)

Bei Pinkbike munkelt man seit zwei Tagen …


----------



## PedalFlo (12. November 2018)

Empfinde nur ich ein 29er Enduro als eher "störend"? Ein Bekannter hat ein 29er Slash und ist total unglücklich damit, weil er ständig den Reifen am Arsch hat.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (12. November 2018)

Also ich würde ein 29er begrüßen!
Specialized hat ja das Enduro auch als 29er im Rennen! Wäre cool wenn 650B+ möglich wäre.

Schöne Wartezeit,
Tenzing Moagei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (12. November 2018)

PedalFlo schrieb:


> Empfinde nur ich ein 29er Enduro als eher "störend"? Ein Bekannter hat ein 29er Slash und ist total unglücklich damit, weil er ständig den Reifen am Arsch hat.


anständige Reifen fahren?


----------



## greg12 (12. November 2018)

PedalFlo schrieb:


> Empfinde nur ich ein 29er Enduro als eher "störend"? Ein Bekannter hat ein 29er Slash und ist total unglücklich damit, weil er ständig den Reifen am Arsch hat.


wie wärs mit fahrtechnik ändern?


----------



## xyzHero (12. November 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Solang der Dämpfer hinten im Dreck hängt und man sich die Finger brechen muss um den Dämpfer zu verstellen ist das Tyee immer noch raus.



Hast du schon mal einen dreckigen Tyee Dämpfer gesehen?
mit dem Lockout hast du aber recht. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## freetourer (12. November 2018)

Wirds denn vom neuen Strive auch Ersatzteile geben falls mal was kaputt ist ?

#Kettenstrebe


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. November 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen dreckigen Tyee Dämpfer gesehen?
> mit dem Lockout hast du aber recht.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Nee...man sieht den Dämpfer ja nit


----------



## canyonRomsdal (12. November 2018)

https://www.canyon.com/contests/rid...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=canyonsnextmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wirds denn vom neuen Strive auch Ersatzteile geben falls mal was kaputt ist ?
> 
> #Kettenstrebe



Späßle gemacht


----------



## xyzHero (12. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Späßle gemacht



Eine Berechtigte Frage. Geht die Strebe selbstverschuldet kaputt, kann man einen neuen Rahmen zum Vorzugspreis kaufen. Bei Carbon sind dass dann schnell mal 1700€. 
Dann noch der Wertverlust bei Wiederverkaug. Kein vernünftiger Mensch wird ein Fahrrad kaufen, bei dem der Zweitkäufer gar kein Ersatzteil mehr bekommt. Von Garantie gar nicht zu sprechen.
Solche Details würden
mich davon abhalten ein Fahrrad bei Canyon zu kaufen, dabei ist der Laden vor meiner Haustür. Andere machen das deutlich besser. 
Schade für die Mitarbeiter! 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (12. November 2018)

... hm
Aber was bitte hat die Ersatzteilversorgung damit zu tun ob ein neues Strive kommen wird oder nicht?
Dass die Situation mit der Ersatzteileversorgung absolut unterirdisch ist, mag sein, aber es gehört nicht hier her.
Bitte neuen thread eröffnen.
Vielleicht hilft es was, wenn man dem Hersteller das Messer an die Brust setzt.

BG,
Tenzing Moagei


----------



## freetourer (12. November 2018)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> ... hm
> Aber was bitte hat die Ersatzteilversorgung damit zu tun ob ein neues Strive kommen wird oder nicht?
> Dass die Situation mit der Ersatzteileversorgung absolut unterirdisch ist, mag sein, aber es gehört nicht hier her.
> Bitte neuen thread eröffnen.
> ...



Wer bestimmt denn was in diesen Thread gehört? 

Ganz ehrlich: Solange Canyon immer noch mit gutem Service wirbt und dann im After-Sales-Service Kunden mit defekten Rahmen, die nicht von der Garantie gedeckt sind, im Regen stehen lässt, kann es nicht schaden potentielle Käufer über diese Umstände zu informieren.

Alles Weitere kannst Du Dir hier durchlesen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-ich-mein-letztes-rad-bei-canyon-gekauft-habe.857237/

Mittlerweile 50 Seiten, aber es lohnt sich vielleicht sich mal nicht nur über Geometrie, verbaute Parts und das P/L-Verhältnis ein paar Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## filiale (12. November 2018)

Yes. Finde es auch wichtig Neukäufer vorab zu informieren dass es keine Ersatzteile bzgl. Streben nach den 2 Jahren gibt. Das war mal anders bei Canyon. Aber die haben aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Lagerhaltung reduziert. Bei einem Trail und Downhill Bike das stark belastet wird ein Grund sich den Kauf gut zu überlegen.
Auch beim neuen Strive wird sich die Ersatzteilpolitik nicht ändern.


----------



## xyzHero (12. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Yes. Finde es auch wichtig Neukäufer vorab zu informieren dass es keine Ersatzteile bzgl. Streben nach den 2 Jahren gibt. Das war mal anders bei Canyon. Aber die haben aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Lagerhaltung reduziert. Bei einem Trail und Downhill Bike das stark belastet wird ein Grund sich den Kauf gut zu überlegen.
> Auch beim neuen Strive wird sich die Ersatzteilpolitik nicht ändern.



Die zwei Jahre beziehen sich aber nur auf Konstruktions- und Herstellungsfehlern. 
Bei Beschädigung sieht es schon von Tag 1 düster mit Ersatz aus! 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## filiale (12. November 2018)

stimmt


----------



## swissdom (14. November 2018)

Ist das bei den anderen Herstellern besser?


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2018)

swissdom schrieb:


> Ist das bei den anderen Herstellern besser?



Ja - sicher


----------



## zichl (14. November 2018)

swissdom schrieb:


> Ist das bei den anderen Herstellern besser?


Definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. November 2018)

swissdom schrieb:


> Ist das bei den anderen Herstellern besser?



Ja, da kannst Du auch nach den 2 Jahren oder bei Eigenverschulden innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre Rahmeneinzelteile zu fairen Preisen kaufen. Bei Canyon ist das nicht vorgesehen. Also das Canyon zerlegen und alle Teile einzeln verkaufen und sich somit komplett vom Fahrrad trennen oder für übertriebenes Geld einen Canyon Neurahmen kaufen, auch wenn nur die Strebe gebrochen ist, die man bei anderen Herstellern meistens überall für 200-300 Euro nachkaufen kann.


----------



## xyzHero (14. November 2018)

swissdom schrieb:


> Ist das bei den anderen Herstellern besser?



Ja, die direkten Mitbewerber (Z.B. YT, Radon etc.) bieten viele Ersatzteile einzeln an. Die Preisliste ist transparent auf deren Website einsehbar, weil man verstanden hat dass die Teile am häufigsten kaputt gehen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## swissdom (15. November 2018)

Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Gar nicht mal so gut von Canyon.


----------



## mohlo (15. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ja, da kannst Du auch nach den 2 Jahren oder bei Eigenverschulden innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre Rahmeneinzelteile zu fairen Preisen kaufen. Bei Canyon ist das nicht vorgesehen. Also das Canyon zerlegen und alle Teile einzeln verkaufen und sich somit komplett vom Fahrrad trennen oder für übertriebenes Geld einen Canyon Neurahmen kaufen, auch wenn nur die Strebe gebrochen ist, die man bei anderen Herstellern meistens überall für 200-300 Euro nachkaufen kann.


Oder ein Hardtail kaufen. Dann gibt es nur ein Ersatzteil!


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn was in diesen Thread gehört?



...Niemand...leider. Gehört für mich zur "Thread-Hygiene", dass man nicht irgendwas, zum Thema unpassendes, postet...zumal es einen separaten Thread dafür bereits gibt. 

Zudem basiert dein Kommentar einzig auf Mutmaßungen - Du orakelst über den zukünftigen Service bei einem noch nicht verfügbaren Rad/Rahmen auf Basis von schlechten oder subjektiv als schlecht wahrgenommenen Serviceleistungen bei einem alten oder gar anderem Modell und strickst daraus eine "Warnung" an potentielle Käufer.


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ...Niemand...leider. Gehört für mich zur "Thread-Hygiene", dass man nicht irgendwas, zum Thema unpassendes, postet...zumal es einen separaten Thread dafür bereits gibt.
> 
> Zudem basiert dein Kommentar einzig auf Mutmaßungen - Du orakelst über den zukünftigen Service bei einem noch nicht verfügbaren Rad/Rahmen auf Basis von schlechten oder subjektiv als schlecht wahrgenommenen Serviceleistungen bei einem alten oder gar anderem Modell und strickst daraus eine "Warnung" an potentielle Käufer.



achja....weils vermutlich unvermeidlich ist...das letzte Wort zu diesem Thema sei dir geschenkt


----------



## filiale (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Zudem basiert dein Kommentar einzig auf Mutmaßungen - Du orakelst über den zukünftigen Service bei einem noch nicht verfügbaren Rad/Rahmen auf Basis von schlechten oder subjektiv als schlecht wahrgenommenen Serviceleistungen bei einem alten oder gar anderem Modell und strickst daraus eine "Warnung" an potentielle Käufer.



Also das Spectral ist neu rausgekommen genauso wie das Lux und auf Nachfrage gibt es dafür keine Kettenstreben extra einzeln zu kaufen. Und jetzt plötzlich soll es nur für ein Strive sowas geben ? ...das laß ich mal so stehen...


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Und jetzt plötzlich soll es nur für ein Strive sowas geben ?



Habe ich nie behauptet. Das wäre auch eine Mutmaßung. Vielleicht mal einen Glaskugelthread ins Leben rufen. Scheint Bedarf da zu sein.

Kann sich der Thread jetzt bitte wieder dem Titelthema widmen. Mich interessieren News zum neuen Strive und nicht die hypothetischen Service- und Ersatzteilsorgen von Selbstschraubern bei einem hypothetischen Bruch der Kettenstrebe. Danke.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Kann sich der Thread jetzt bitte wieder dem Titelthema widmen. Mich interessieren News zum neuen Strive und nicht die hypothetischen Service- und Ersatzteilsorgen von Selbstschraubern bei einem hypothetischen Bruch der Kettenstrebe. Danke.



Danke! Ganz meinerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Habe ich nie behauptet. Das wäre auch eine Mutmaßung. Vielleicht mal einen Glaskugelthread ins Leben rufen. Scheint Bedarf da zu sein.
> 
> Kann sich der Thread jetzt bitte wieder dem Titelthema widmen. Mich interessieren News zum neuen Strive und nicht die hypothetischen Service- und Ersatzteilsorgen von Selbstschraubern bei einem hypothetischen Bruch der Kettenstrebe. Danke.


Ignoranten muss es in diesem Forum natürlich auch geben. Hypothetisch ist in diesem Fall höchsten der Bruch der Kettenstrebe, der Rest ist Fakt - ob Du es wahr haben willst oder nicht!

Um auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurück zu kommen "wird es ein neues strive geben" jap wird es. Ende der Diskussion?


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Ignoranten muss es in diesem Forum natürlich auch geben. Hypothetisch ist in diesem Fall höchsten der Bruch der Kettenstrebe, der Rest ist Fakt - ob Du es wahr haben willst oder nicht!



Bitte nicht verallgemeinernd persönlich werden. Sowas stimmt selten. 

Zukünftige Ereignisse können keine Fakten sein. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal. Mir ist es auch latte, dass beim Spectral die Kettenstreben brechen und der Heimwerker die nicht einzeln ordern kann, oder dass bei der Auslegung des Threadtitels Korinten geschissen werden können. Ich will einfach nur News zum neuen Strive. Wenn ich Lust auf Drama, Pessimismus, selektive Wahrnehmung und Sorgen habe, dann finde ich die passenden Threads schon.


----------



## Jedem (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verallgemeinernd persönlich werden. Sowas stimmt selten.
> 
> Zukünftige Ereignisse können keine Fakten sein. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal. Mir ist es auch latte, dass beim Spectral die Kettenstreben brechen und der Heimwerker die nicht einzeln ordern kann, oder dass bei der Auslegung des Threadtitels Korinten geschissen werden können. Ich will einfach nur News zum neuen Strive. Wenn ich Lust auf Drama, Pessimismus, selektive Wahrnehmung und Sorgen habe, dann finde ich die passenden Threads schon.



Einige zukünftige Strive-Interessenten wissen evtl. noch nicht, dass man Canyon sich hier negativ vom Wettbewerb abesetzt. Ich wäre froh über die Information. Mann muss es natürlich nicht seitenlang ausdiskutieren.

Es wurde alles gesagt, nur nicht von Jedem


----------



## freetourer (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verallgemeinernd persönlich werden. Sowas stimmt selten.
> 
> Zukünftige Ereignisse können keine Fakten sein. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal. Mir ist es auch latte, dass beim Spectral die Kettenstreben brechen und der Heimwerker die nicht einzeln ordern kann, oder dass bei der Auslegung des Threadtitels Korinten geschissen werden können. Ich will einfach nur News zum neuen Strive. Wenn ich Lust auf Drama, Pessimismus, selektive Wahrnehmung und Sorgen habe, dann finde ich die passenden Threads schon.



Und die Scroll - Funktion an Deiner Maus ist defekt?


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und die Scroll - Funktion an Deiner Maus ist defekt?



Nein, hatte nur kurzzeitig vergessen, dass es das ScrollRädchen gibt. Danke für den Einwand. Nehme ich mir zu Herzen.


----------



## zichl (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bitte nicht verallgemeinernd persönlich werden. Sowas stimmt selten.
> 
> Zukünftige Ereignisse können keine Fakten sein. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal. Mir ist es auch latte, dass beim Spectral die Kettenstreben brechen und der Heimwerker die nicht einzeln ordern kann, oder dass bei der Auslegung des Threadtitels Korinten geschissen werden können. Ich will einfach nur News zum neuen Strive. Wenn ich Lust auf Drama, Pessimismus, selektive Wahrnehmung und Sorgen habe, dann finde ich die passenden Threads schon.


Was du willst ist tatsächlich pure Ignoranz gegenüber einem Umstand, welcher für den Endkunden sehr teuer werden kann, und quasi nur diesen einen Hersteller betrifft. Fakt ist zumindest dass Canyon sich bisher noch nicht geäußert hat zu dem Problem und daraus kann man schließen dass sich hier nichts ändern willst. Es gefällt dir vielleicht nicht da du Canyon magst, ich mag YT und es nervt mich trotzdem dass der Service dort stark nachgelassen hat. Fakten leugnen normalerweise nur Fanboys. Und solange canyon nichts ändert ist das Kettenstrebenproblem ein Fakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (15. November 2018)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Danke! Ganz meinerseits!



 bestes Kommentar


----------



## blechfisch (15. November 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Was du willst ist tatsächlich pure Ignoranz gegenüber einem Umstand, welcher für den Endkunden sehr teuer werden kann, und quasi nur diesen einen Hersteller betrifft. Fakt ist zumindest dass Canyon sich bisher noch nicht geäußert hat zu dem Problem und daraus kann man schließen dass sich hier nichts ändern willst. Es gefällt dir vielleicht nicht da du Canyon magst, ich mag YT und es nervt mich trotzdem dass der Service dort stark nachgelassen hat. Fakten leugnen normalerweise nur Fanboys. Und solange canyon nichts ändert ist das Kettenstrebenproblem ein Fakt.



Erstmal Danke. Das ist ein Kommentar mit dem ich etwas anfangen kann, der auf Plattitüden und Verallgemeinerungen verzichtet. 

Ich bin mit meinem Strive seit 3.5Jahren sehr zufrieden, als Fanboy würde ich mich trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. Auch andere Mütter haben verdammt hübsche Töchter. Ich bin natürlich auf die Neuauflage gespannt und erhoffe mir Infos dazu in diesem Thread. Das Canyon Probleme im Service hat und Kettenstreben anderer Modelle brechen können, gehört aber genauso wenig zu den Neuigkeiten zum Canyon Strive 2.0 wie der Fakt, dass beim Sender die Kettenstreben halten oder andere Hersteller besser im Service sind. 

Meine Kaufentscheidung wird ganz sicher nicht hier und nur auf Basis von SpecSheets gefällt. Wenn es so weit ist, sehe ich mir natürlich auch nochmal an, wie es dann um Qualität und Service beim Canyon Strive bestellt sein wird. Wenn bei dem Rad ähnliche Probleme auftreten und Canyon im Service immer noch so ultra grotte ist, dann wird das meine Entscheidung pro/contra neues Canyon selbstverständlich beeinflussen.


----------



## freetourer (15. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke. Das ist ein Kommentar mit dem ich etwas anfangen kann, der auf Plattitüden und Verallgemeinerungen verzichtet.
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Strive seit 3.5Jahren sehr zufrieden, als Fanboy würde ich mich trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. Auch andere Mütter haben verdammt hübsche Töchter. Ich bin natürlich auf die Neuauflage gespannt und erhoffe mir Infos dazu in diesem Thread. Das Canyon Probleme im Service hat und Kettenstreben anderer Modelle brechen können, gehört aber genauso wenig zu den Neuigkeiten zum Canyon Strive 2.0 wie der Fakt, dass beim Sender die Kettenstreben halten oder andere Hersteller besser im Service sind.
> 
> Meine Kaufentscheidung wird ganz sicher nicht hier und nur auf Basis von SpecSheets gefällt. Wenn es so weit ist, sehe ich mir natürlich auch nochmal an, wie es dann um Qualität und Service beim Canyon Strive bestellt sein wird. Wenn bei dem Rad ähnliche Probleme auftreten und Canyon im Service immer noch so ultra grotte ist, dann wird das meine Entscheidung pro/contra neues Canyon selbstverständlich beeinflussen.



Du solltest Dir vielleicht einmal den betreffenden Thread durchlesen. 

Du bemängelst hier angebliche Mutmaßungen, die einfach keine sind.

Es geht explizit nicht um brechende Kettenstreben aufgrund eines Qualitätsmangels oder eines Konstruktionsproblems.


----------



## xyzHero (15. November 2018)

Ich glaube er hat es verstanden, lasst uns nun langsam zurück zum Thema kommen. Niemand muss missioniert werden. Die Informationen sind nun bekannt. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## elbajo1982 (16. November 2018)

Jetzt wo die Spectrals allesamt mit mehr Federweg an der Front ausgestattet wurden, ist ein neues Strive in 27.5 wohl endgültig raus. oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Schmedden (16. November 2018)

elbajo1982 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo die Spectrals allesamt mit mehr Federweg an der Front ausgestattet wurden, ist ein neues Strive in 27.5 wohl endgültig raus. oder was denkt ihr?



Genau das war auch mein erster gedanke... 
Nicht nur Front, auch Heck. so wie ich das gelesen habe. Wobei die Angaben auf der HP wohl noch leicht fehlerhaft sind und sich unter den einzelnen Modellen unterscheiden (bzgl Federweg).


----------



## fussmensch (16. November 2018)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Strive seit 3.5Jahren sehr zufrieden, als Fanboy würde ich mich trotzdem nicht bezeichnen. Auch andere Mütter haben verdammt hübsche Töchter. Ich bin natürlich auf die Neuauflage gespannt und erhoffe mir Infos dazu in diesem Thread. Das Canyon Probleme im Service hat und Kettenstreben anderer Modelle brechen können, gehört aber genauso wenig zu den Neuigkeiten zum Canyon Strive 2.0 wie der Fakt, dass beim Sender die Kettenstreben halten oder andere Hersteller besser im Service sind.



Das hätte ich bis vor 6 Wochen genauso gesehen. Nun habe ich jedoch eine leicht beschädigte Kettenstrebe (um das ein für alle mal klar zu stellen: weder Qualitäts- noch Gewährleistungsproblem sondern mein Fehler) für die es unmöglich ist bei Canyon gegen Bezahlung Ersatz zu bekommen. Mein Strive ist damit ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Und mein Plan das Rad u.U. gegen seinen Nachfolger auszutauschen hinfällig. 
Ich war bislang mit Canyon zufrieden. Das ist mein drittes Canyon Rad. Viele Service-Themen finde ich im Vergleich zu anderen auch hochpreisigen, nicht direkt vertriebenen Herstellern sogar leichter zu regeln durch den direkten Kontakt (z.B. Shapeshifter Probleme).

Diese Ersatzteil Politik ist allerdings in meinen Augen prohibitiv kundenunfreundlich. Und damit wird es wohl kein weiteres Canyon geben.


----------



## A-n-d-y (16. November 2018)

Und trotzdem gehört das nicht in diesen Thread,  langsam nervts!!!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (16. November 2018)

Jetzt wissen wir alle alles über die mangelhafte Ersatzteileversorgung von Canyon und wie gut alle anderen sind, aber leider noch immer nichts über das neue Strive...
... setzen 6! Klare Themaverfehlung...


----------



## freetourer (16. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und die Scroll - Funktion an Deiner Maus ist defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (16. November 2018)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir alle alles über die mangelhafte Ersatzteileversorgung von Canyon und wie gut alle anderen sind, aber leider noch immer nichts über das neue Strive...
> ... setzen 6! Klare Themaverfehlung...


Und woher sollen wir etwas über das neue strive wissen? Wenn es erscheint, wissen es alle. Wozu dieser Thread hier? Funktionierende Glaskugeln hat keiner von uns...


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (17. November 2018)

Naja, der thread sollte ja auch nicht unbedingt als Schreibbeschäftigung dienen...
Wenn es nichts neues gibt, gibt es hald nix neues...


----------



## A-n-d-y (17. November 2018)

Und nur weil einer nichts neues weiß,  kann es ja trotzdem sein,  dass andere was wissen!


----------



## ghostlang (26. November 2018)

Viell. wissen wir morgen um 12 Uhr mehr. --> siehe Instagram


----------



## homerkills (26. November 2018)

E Strive


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (26. November 2018)

Einer der Fahrer murmelte im Spot was von 29ern und Flow. Morgen ist denke der Leak.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (26. November 2018)

mit Pinion Getriebe


----------



## Birdy2017 (27. November 2018)

Schade. Erstmal gibts ein Neuron CF und Neuron:ON


----------



## sendit89 (27. November 2018)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Schade. Erstmal gibts ein Neuron CF und Neuron:ON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissdom (27. November 2018)




----------



## blechfisch (27. November 2018)




----------



## sendit89 (27. November 2018)

Es gibt noch ein neues Spectral : on


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. November 2018)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein neues Spectral : on


Das macht’s auch nit besser


----------



## Elisio (27. November 2018)

Ich bezweifle mittlerweile ehrlich gesagt, dass es überhaupt ein neues Strive geben wird. Das spectral hat zwar 27,5“ aber mittlerweile auch 160mm Federweg. Die Neuvorstellung von der hier die Rede war hat offenbar das Neuron enthüllt.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (27. November 2018)

Hm, das wäre schade!
Ich fahre mit meinem Strive ausschließlich ausgedehnte Touren und da ist der Shape Shifter schon eine bomen Sache! Das Ding jetzt aus dem Rennen zu nehmen wo er jetzt doch recht zuverlässig funktioniert wäre blöd.
Ich wollte mir 2019 eigentlich ein Neues holen... und 160mm den Berg hoch ist mir eigentlich zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. November 2018)

Ruhig bleiben.
Es kommt. In 29" und mit Shapeshifter.


----------



## homerkills (27. November 2018)

..und O:N!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. November 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> ..und O:N!


Raceenduro mit Akku

Naaa...


----------



## homerkills (27. November 2018)

Erspart das Doping von Graves und co.


----------



## swissdom (28. November 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Erspart das Doping von Graves und co.



Denk mal einen Schritt weiter: E-Enduro + Doping


----------



## sendit89 (28. November 2018)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das macht’s auch nit besser


Ne 



Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Raceenduro mit Akku
> 
> Naaa...


+ USB Anschluss für den kleinen Ventilator


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (28. November 2018)

... Platz für einen großen Wasserträger wäre für mich wichtiger wie Akku oder USB .
Wobei, ein Kühlschrank fürs Bier auch ned schlecht wäre  

Machen die des spannend...


----------



## jonnyWeedy (30. November 2018)

Ich habe im Internet etwas zum neuen Strive gefunden. Habe es "professionell" mit Paint ausgeschnitten.  Wie geällt es euch? Optisch finde ich den Knick des Rahmens nicht so schön.


----------



## G-Point (30. November 2018)

Wenn der Knick so hart is... KRass.
Aber sonst eine schöne Linienführung.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (30. November 2018)

von dem harten Knick kann man halten was man will, funtionieren muss es...

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine Hand voll daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbajo1982 (30. November 2018)

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das es sich um ne "Montage" handelt.... Welchen Grund gibt es das Rad "auszuschneiden"....
Oder lieg ich da komplett daneben


----------



## jonnyWeedy (30. November 2018)

Ich habe wahrscheinlich eine Stunde (  ) an dem Bild gesessen um das auszuschneiden, damit der Mensch, welcher es aufgenommen hat hoffentlich keinen Ärger bekommt. 
...Immer diese Verschwörungstheoretiker. 
Sieht aus, als wären die Lager auch abgedichtet, wie beim Neuron?


----------



## PedalFlo (30. November 2018)

elbajo1982 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das es sich um ne "Montage" handelt.... Welchen Grund gibt es das Rad "auszuschneiden"....
> Oder lieg ich da komplett daneben




Ich trau der Sache auch nicht. Der, der das Bild hochgeladen und ausgeschnitten hat ist seit 11/2018 hier Mitglied und hat genau einen Beitrag gepostet. Und zwar den mit dem Strive. Trotzdem kann es sein, dass das das neue Strive ist. Sollte es dass sein, bin ich froh, dass es (noch) kein Strive ON ist.


----------



## _todde_ (30. November 2018)

Das aktuelle strive ist das schönste bike was canyon im Programm hat meiner Meinung nach. 

Bei diesem Design, wenn es denn der Realität entspricht, bekomme ich wieder nur eines, Brechreiz...


----------



## Catweazle81 (30. November 2018)

jonnyWeedy schrieb:


> ...Immer diese Verschwörungstheoretiker.


Das Bild stammt nicht »von irgendwo« aus dem Internet, sondern von einem Mitarbeiter von C. Heimlich und unerlaubt aufgenommen im Servicecenter des Canyon.Home; erstmals geleakt hier im Forum über einen Fake-Account. Leider hat er entsprechende Maßnahmen ausgelassen, die seine IP-Adresse verbergen. Dies, sowie die vor Ort installierte Überwachungstechnik wird ihn letzten Endes überführen. Da rettet die Profiretusche nun auch nichts mehr …


----------



## _todde_ (30. November 2018)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Das Bild stammt nicht »von irgendwo« aus dem Internet, sondern von einem Mitarbeiter von C. Heimlich und unerlaubt aufgenommen im Servicecenter des Canyon.Home; erstmals geleakt hier im Forum über einen Fake-Account. Leider hat er entsprechende Maßnahmen ausgelassen, die seine IP-Adresse verbergen. Dies, sowie die vor Ort installierte Überwachungstechnik wird ihn letzten Endes überführen. Da rettet die Profiretusche nun auch nichts mehr …



Ich setz noch einen drauf.
Wurde von canyon selbst initiiert, inoffiziell durch das Management abgesegnet


----------



## sendit89 (30. November 2018)

jonnyWeedy schrieb:


> Ich habe im Internet etwas zum neuen Strive gefunden. Habe es "professionell" mit Paint ausgeschnitten.  Wie geällt es euch? Optisch finde ich den Knick des Rahmens nicht so schön. Anhang anzeigen 800689


Hmm Super Delux Dämpfer - Lyrik - Bashguard - Carbon Kurbel - Reverb mit 1x Remote- Mavic laufräder - G5 Komponenten am Cockpit
Code Bremse?

Schaut ganz gut aus - Bestimmt das Cf 9.0 Team-Modell

Optisch ganz schick, finde den Knick nicht störend nur der gedrehte Dämpfer... not again


----------



## PedalFlo (30. November 2018)

Die Flasche ganz wichtig. Wahrscheinlich würde die Frage zu oft gestellt warum der Dämpfer "upsidedown" eingebaut wird.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. November 2018)

PedalFlo schrieb:


> Die Flasche ganz wichtig. Wahrscheinlich würde die Frage zu oft gestellt warum der Dämpfer "upsidedown" eingebaut wird.


Hat nix mit der Flasche zu tun. 
Is der gleiche Grund warum der DPX im aktuellen nur "falschrum" montiert werden kann. 
Beide Dämpfer sind oben einfach direkt zu breit und kollidieren mit dem Kniehebel des SS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krys86 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem cf sammeln können,


----------



## mohlo (5. Dezember 2018)

Krys86 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem cf sammeln können,


Ist das ernst gemeint?! Es gibt offiziell kein neues Strive CF. Wenn es um das alte CF geht, empfehle ich Dir den üblichen Strive-Thread.


----------



## boarderking (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## canyonRomsdal (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## mohlo (6. Dezember 2018)




----------



## blechfisch (7. Dezember 2018)

Horizontal liegender Dämpfer? Das ist sicher ein Spectral im Video. Aber das SchwarzWeiss Bild zeigt imho das gleiche Rad wie im Post von JonnyWeedy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonRomsdal (7. Dezember 2018)

Der Video ist vermutlich dass Spectral oder ein Torque. 

Das schwarz/weiss bestätigt der SS wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## Brauseklaus (7. Dezember 2018)

Schade, wieder diese fummelige Zugverlegung und die "alte" Hinterbaukinematik.
Hätte mir mehr Anlehnung an das Spectral/Torque gewünscht. Musste wohl alles der Integration des SS zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## XLS (7. Dezember 2018)

canyonRomsdal schrieb:


> Der Video ist vermutlich dass Spectral oder ein Torque.
> 
> Das schwarz/weiss bestätigt der SS wird fortgesetzt.


Vielleicht auch Dämpfer lock-out ?!


----------



## filiale (8. Dezember 2018)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Musste wohl alles der Integration des SS zum Opfer fallen.



Canyon hatte mal einen Dämpfer mit integrierten SS als Vision vorgestellt. Eventuell ist das jetzt umgesetzt worden und somit könnte man beim Strive auch einen liegenden Dämpfer verbauen...we will see


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Dezember 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Canyon hatte mal einen Dämpfer mit integrierten SS als Vision vorgestellt. Eventuell ist das jetzt umgesetzt worden und somit könnte man beim Strive auch einen liegenden Dämpfer verbauen...we will see


Das war en Fake.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde mir wünschen das Bild von jonnyWeedy wäre ein Fake. Aber dafür ist es auch mit den Bildern auf Insta zu plausibel.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (14. Dezember 2018)

... vielleicht schon das 2020er Strive ... 
Weil sich hier garnichts tut!


----------



## blechfisch (14. Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich wird noch etwas kommen: Ein Bekannter hat Interesse am aktuellen, alten Strive und hatte Fragen zu Kauf und Bezahlung. Bei einem Telefonat mit Canyon vor ca 2 Wochen wurde empfohlen, dass er sich besser noch etwas gedulden soll, da die aktuellen Modelle wohl bald im Outlet zu finden sein werden. Wie auch immer man das interpretieren möchte.


----------



## agrof (15. Dezember 2018)

Oder die haben einfach an Pure Cycling (Geschäft wurde in Schweiz geschlossen) Ausverkauf gedacht - alle restliche Modelle sind jetzt bei Canyon Outlet gelistet.


----------



## homerkills (29. Dezember 2018)

E Strive kommt 


Bild kommt von hier

pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/canyon-strive-cf-emtb-umbau.59599/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (29. Dezember 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809156 E Strive kommt
> 
> 
> Bild kommt von hier
> ...



Kill it, before it lays eggs!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Dezember 2018)

homerkills schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809156 E Strive kommt
> 
> 
> Bild kommt von hier
> ...


Ach du ahnst es nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2018)

Was die Pedelecseuche mit diesem Thread, mit diesem Forum, mit dieser Plattform zu tun hat??


----------



## Humito (13. Januar 2019)

Donnerstag sollten wir schlauer sein


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Januar 2019)

Das sieht arg nach Shapeshifter aus.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Januar 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Das sieht arg nach Shapeshifter aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 814958


Beim genaueren hinsehen steht auch Strive aufm Rahmen


----------



## Sasch2104 (14. Januar 2019)

Also werden wohl doch noch neue Modelle kommen. Warte dann noch etwas mit dem bestellen


----------



## agis (15. Januar 2019)

...Hauptsache wird nicht an Komponenten gespart... wenn ich die aktuelle Modelle (zb torque) 2018/2019 vergleiche, bin skeptisch


----------



## Sasch2104 (15. Januar 2019)

Was ist den Falsch zB an dem zB 2019er TORQUE CF 8.0 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (16. Januar 2019)

z.B.: 
- kein 29"
- kein Flaschenhalter
- kein ShapeShifter


----------



## TrailProf (16. Januar 2019)

bin gespannt


----------



## blechfisch (16. Januar 2019)

Bin auch sehr gespannt wie das Strive 2.0 wird!


----------



## mohlo (16. Januar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bin auch sehr gespannt wie das Strive 2.0 wird!


Strive 3.0 bitte. So viel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus!

Verstehe nicht wo das Problem bezüglich Flaschenhalter, Shapeshifter und 29" ist...
Flaschenhalter war bis jetzt immer mit 2 x M5 x 12 befestigt... war bei mir noch nie fest verbaut...
Shapeshifter, wenn man ihn nicht will gibt es ja genügend andere Bikes auf dem Markt und 29" hat der Vorteil, dass man evtl. 650B+ fahren kann...

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## TrailProf (16. Januar 2019)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus!
> 
> ...


Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden. 
Mein Vorredner fragte was denn an dem 2019er TORQUE falsch sei, und darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.
Somit bin ich also exakt bei dir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (16. Januar 2019)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden.
> Mein Vorredner fragte was denn an dem 2019er TORQUE falsch sei, und darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.
> Somit bin ich also exakt bei dir .


Und ich glaube du hast deinen Vorredner/Vorvorredner falsch verstanden. Es ging eher um den Vergleich Torque 2018/ Torque 2019, und da ist halt:
Preis +300€
SRAM GX 11fach -> SRAM GX Eagle
Rock Shox Lyrik RCT3 -> Fox 36 PE Fit4
Rock Shox Super Deluxe RCT -> Fox Float X2 PE

Finde das jetzt nicht wirklich verkehrt wenn man sieht was man bei anderen Herstellern draufzahlt für das 2019er Modell wo dann auch noch bei den meisten statt ner GX eher auf ne NX Eagle getauscht wird.


----------



## Sasch2104 (16. Januar 2019)

Finde das 2019er Torque auch OK. Aber es geht hier um das Strive. Es Soll wohl diese Woche was kommen.


----------



## homerkills (16. Januar 2019)

Morgen kommts


----------



## Statusgruen (16. Januar 2019)

https://mtbx.dk/canyon-strive.html


----------



## homerkills (16. Januar 2019)

na wenn das mal keinen Ärger gibt


----------



## Sasch2104 (16. Januar 2019)

Bei dem 2018er Strive hätte ich ein S Rahmen genommen. Bei dem 2019er scheinen sie einiges geändert zu haben. Da sollte ich wohl eher einen M Rahmen nehmen. Bin 172cm groß und Beinlänge von ca 80


----------



## write-only (16. Januar 2019)

Also quasi genau das alte nur mit 29er?


----------



## pat. (16. Januar 2019)

hier stand was Dummes


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> https://mtbx.dk/canyon-strive.html


Schau mal 4 (in Worten: vier) Beiträge über deinem.


----------



## Statusgruen (16. Januar 2019)

Statusgruen schrieb:


> https://mtbx.dk/canyon-strive.html



Jetzt würde die Seite offline genommen...

Zusammengefasst: 150 mm Federweg hinten, 160/170 mm vorne, Lenkwinkel 66 Grad (67,5 Grad mit Shapeshifter in XC Mode), Reach in L 470mm, Stack in L 640 mm, Sitzwinkel 73,5 Grad (75 Grad mit Shapeshifter in XC Mode), Kettenstrebe 435 mm, Tretlager auf 338 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasch2104 (16. Januar 2019)

Lol haben die Seite. Offline genommen. Da hat wohl ein Praktikant zu früh aufs Knöpfchen gedrückt


----------



## andiarbeit (16. Januar 2019)

grad drübergestolpert


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Januar 2019)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> grad drübergestolpert


Nicht wehtun! In Canyons gibts jede Menge spitze Steine!


----------



## andiarbeit (16. Januar 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nicht wehtun! In Canyons gibts jede Menge spitze Steine!


Kichichi


----------



## HolgerK (16. Januar 2019)

Wieviel Zoll sind es denn jetzt? 29?


----------



## Sasch2104 (17. Januar 2019)

ja 29"


----------



## OzOzOz (17. Januar 2019)

Hab ein paar screenshots gemacht bevor sie offline gegangen ist.


----------



## swindle (17. Januar 2019)

https://worldofmtb.de/canyon-neues-29er-strive/

Die Info gibt's noch nicht mal auf der Canyon seite


----------



## __U3__ (17. Januar 2019)

Cool! Mit dem Sattel fast auf der Hinterachse kann jetzt Jeder nen Wheelie oder nen Manual!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (17. Januar 2019)

Mal sehen welches Bug nach den Streben beim Spectral und dem Flex beim Torque hier verbaut wurde.


----------



## US1982 (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

die Produktseite und die Modelle sind bereits auf canyon.com online.
Teilweise sind die Bikes auch sofort verfügbar.


----------



## Birdy2017 (17. Januar 2019)

Na toll. die Canyon-Seite läd bei mir auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2019)

ganz schön fett geworden das neue.....


----------



## mohlo (17. Januar 2019)

Die neuen Modelle sind online: Hier geht's weiter: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2019.883894/


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (17. Januar 2019)

Fettes Bike! ... der Preis allerdings auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2019)

Tenzing-Moagei schrieb:


> Fettes Bike! ... der Preis allerdings auch...


mehr geld für mehr bike!!


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2019)

das strive cf6 ist bei vergleichbarer ausstattung zum torque cf7  300gramm schwerer und 200€ teurer?


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (17. Januar 2019)

Hm... im Vergleich zum 2016er Strive CF 9.0 mit XTR damals für 4999€ zu jetzt 2000 Taler mehr fürs Topmodel ist schon happig!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr euch mal die Gewichte angesehen?  Ich hoffe, nur die Waage hatte eine Macke...


----------



## MarKurte (17. Januar 2019)

Ganz schön schwer für ein CF Bike und hässlich sind se auch noch alle (mit Ausnahme vom Schwarz). Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mich für das Capra entschieden habe.


----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch mal die Gewichte angesehen?  Ich hoffe, nur die Waage hatte eine Macke...


wird schon stimmen. für richtig viel kohle bekommst jetzt auch bei canyon richtig viel bike.....


----------



## agis (17. Januar 2019)

....gerade eins der älteren generation ergattert.... schwein gehabt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. Januar 2019)

Um die Frage des TE nun abschliessend zu beantworten: Ja!


----------



## TrailProf (17. Januar 2019)

Hmm... Ich finde Canyon hat da die Möglichkeiten der Geometrieverstellung nicht optimal genutzt.
Insgesamt hätte ich den LW ca. 1° flacher (trotz geändertem Gabelvorlauf), den SW steiler und hinten etwas mehr Federweg gewünscht. Klar könnte man zumindest die Winkel schnell und relativ günstig mit einem Winkelsteuersatz ändern, aber doch nicht bei einem neuen Bike.
Mein nächstes Enduro wird dann wohl (leider) eher kein Canyon werden, optisch finde ich es allerdings sehr geil .


----------



## agis (17. Januar 2019)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Enduro wird dann wohl (leider) eher kein Canyon werden



ok, verrate uns bitte, welches???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (17. Januar 2019)

Könnte dann wohl ein Scott "Ransom" werden.


----------



## agis (17. Januar 2019)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Scott "Ransom"



nur so am rande:
....wenn es nicht 29er sein soll, hast du an das 2018er strive gedacht?


----------



## TrailProf (17. Januar 2019)

agis schrieb:


> nur so am rande:
> ....wenn es nicht 29er sein soll, hast du an das 2018er strive gedacht?


Das habe ich ja im Prinzip bereits, also ein 2015er CF8.0, welches kommendes Jahr ersetzt werden soll.


----------



## agis (18. Januar 2019)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja im Prinzip bereits, also ein 2015er CF8.0, welches kommendes Jahr ersetzt werden soll.



ach sooooo ... hey, bis dahin wirts bestimmt wieder ein strive 650b geben! bin mir fast sicher


----------



## a3nalin (19. Januar 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> das strive cf6 ist bei vergleichbarer ausstattung zum torque cf7  300gramm schwerer und 200€ teurer?



Krasser finde ich noch den Vergleich zwischen den beiden Einstiegsmodellen:

https://www.canyon.com/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=2&bike1=4554&bike2=4593

Trotz CF nur ein halbes Kilo leichter als ein AL-Einstiegsmodell mit deutlich mehr Federweg und trotz Einstiegsmodell ganze 800 € teurer als das Torque?
Was wog denn nochmal das AL-Einstiegsmodell des Strive 2018 und was kostete es?

Finde die Preise für das Gewicht trotz CF echt gesalzen und das bei Wegfall von Auswahlmöglichkeiten durch das Weglassen der AL Rahmen.


----------



## Tenzing-Moagei (20. Januar 2019)

Hm, werde 2019 wohl noch mit meinem 2015er Strive rum touren. Mal schauen, was das 2020er update bringt. Evtl auch 650B+...
Hätte Interesse am CFR mit Fox, bin aber keines wegs bereit 6999€ dafür zu zahlen...
Zumal ich auch in 2019 nicht übermässig zum biken kommen werde. 29" wäre zwar schön gewesen, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Die Reduzierung des Federweges auf 150mm kann mich auch nicht begeistern.
Finde es schade, dass sich Canyon von der Modelpalette in meinen Augen dann doch so sehr einschränkt.

Aber nichts desto trotz, ein schönes Bikesaison 2019 und allen die sich ein neues Strive kauen viel spaß damit!


----------

